# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  دوره جدید فشرده ی (دوره آموزشی طراحی وب + jQuery مقدماتی - پیشرفته (فشرده خرداد ماه))

## mohamad_torabi

سلام خدمت اقای کرامتی
شما فرموده بودید که دوره جدید فشرده طراحی وب تیر است این دوره کی برگذار میشود؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

دوره فشرده بعدی مرداد ماه برگزار می شود.

----------


## Mr.Brown

حذف شود این پست

----------

